# what hexlogic pads?



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the look of hexlogic pads and want a few.

Having read thru their descriptions of the pads however, I'm no wiser to which ones I want.

I want a pad for some deep scratches to use with PO85Rd 3.02 
and I want a pad to use with something like PO85Re, and to get rid of the swirls and leave a nice glossy finish.

I also want a pad for applying glazes etc.

Can somebody advise me which pads would be most suitable?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just looking myself, purely cos my sfx pads are starting to look a little shaggy around the edges now and my lake country ones are also looking old. I'm settled on black, yellow and orange I think. But not really sure on what the others are lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cant help on choice but theres a group buy on mate save yourself a few quid


----------



## dodgercannon (Apr 4, 2010)

Ive just oredered 5 hex pads for my Lupo, Ive ordered yellow, green, white, black and red... also the four spot pads.

Ill let you know what I think when I get them dude.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Yellow Cutting/Compounding Pad
ORANGE MEDIUM-*HEAVY CUT* *SCRATCH & SWIRL* REMOVER Pad
GREEN LIGHT CUT-HEAVY POLISH *MINOR SCRATCH & SWIRL* REMOVER Pad
BLUE LIGHT CLEANING, *GLAZES* AND GLOSS ENHANCING PAD
RED PERFECTION ULTRAFINE *WAX & SEALANT* FINISHING PAD

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/category_s/52.htm&Click=2781


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

I've recently bought mine from CYC and went for Green, White and Black in both sizes. Had a trial correcting via DA with the range of Menzerna polishes and found the combination works quite well on VAG hard paint.


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

would the orange pad be a bit too drastic if used with *PO85RD 3.02?*


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

lemkey said:


> would the orange pad be a bit too drastic if used with *PO85RD 3.02?*


No, it will have good cut and finish off pretty nice if worked properly.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

You have two choices - go with euro pre polymer hex logic or american open cell polyester

euro's work very well but create more heat and are a ***** after you wash em(hold too much water and product plus they never dry properly) 

I like the orange euro plus green, blue, black and white american pads 
the white is 90 ppi and superb.


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

woaaaah now things are getting complicated!

I was looking on the carwashnwax website, theres no mention of different foams from different continents?


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

YELLOW - HEAVY SWIRLING
GREEN - AVERAGE SWIRLING - MENZ 3.02 AND LIME PRIME WORK WELL
BLACK - FINISHING POLISHES

Job done


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

ah. Simples


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Divine said:


> YELLOW - HEAVY SWIRLING
> GREEN - AVERAGE SWIRLING - MENZ 3.02 AND LIME PRIME WORK WELL
> BLACK - FINISHING POLISHES
> 
> Job done


And that's my new pads sorted :thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Seriously though, those pads are all ive ever used...

I have blue, white as well, both just sit there...Dont even know what there for lol

Green does most of the work, it works very well with lime prime for cleansing and little correction, but also does wonders with 3.02 to a finishing standard, and 203 obviously...

Yellow pad with 3.02 seems to leave a little holograms and trails, and then green with 203 finishes it off very nicely and corrects the few last swirls that are there 

Black is just good to have, for applying black hole for example

Yellow green black ftw...


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Can someone point me in the direction of the group buy please.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

deano_uk said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the group buy please.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139954

There you go, tempted by these pads too


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Divine said:


> Seriously though, those pads are all ive ever used...
> 
> I have blue, white as well, both just sit there...Dont even know what there for lol
> 
> ...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

would a green have more cut than say a yellow 3m or yellow sonus pad?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> would a green have more cut than say a yellow 3m or yellow sonus pad?


Simple answer is yes. The green Hex would have more of a bit to the pad. in comparison.
Gordon.


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

I too have the same prob....im happy to go for hex pads. 3M pads have mixed reveiws but really confused. It would be easier for me to post a pic up of the paint cond on the car but basically there are a few deeper scratches which i was going to try and tackle locally with a spot pad...the rest of the car is just quite badly swirled...its a 2004 330 BMW with the hard paint and all paint is original.

My plan was to correct the swirls with Menz 203s
Refine with Menz po85RE
Glaze with Prima Amigo
Seal with Blackfire All finish.

Would i best using an Orange or green hex pad with the 302s?

with the refine stage, would i be best using a white Med/Light polishing pad or go with the Blue pad with the PO85.

Applying the Amigo i was thinking maybe the blue pad as the black has zero cut or is this best or maybe go blue first then re-apply the Amigo with a black pad or will the Amigo work ok without the slight cut.

Please help!! been trawling previous posts on here all night and trying to work out best options as i really want to take advantage of the group buy which ends soon.

Thanks,
Ben.:thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello Ben

Orange Hex Logic is European foam. can create more heat, leave marring and takes ages to dry once washed. work great but can be grabby and burn with rotary

Honestly with Amigo, most people use it with too stronger pad. It has barely any abrasives in it at all. 

Hex Logic american foam is superb. I rate it higher than any LC pads and use them daily in my shop. 

Yellow is superb but foamed wool or natural wool sometimes is needed. green is next and a damn awesome pad. the blue, black and finally, white

Menz 203 - Use yellow and or green foam
85RE - use blue and black foam and even white if you want the best results from 85

it may take alot longer to break down 85's abrasives with such a soft pad but believe me, its worth the time. the results are staggering and why my latest work, a 1966 candy apple red Mustang won three trophies including best mustang, best US built car and top 15 at show out of several hundred true show cars with custom paint

Amigo - Hex black and white and if you can source them - get an LC gold pad and use with a true DA. you'll be gobsmacked at the difference it makes over using it with a very fine cutting pad which most use it with. 

The product has two uses. paint cleaning (light oxidation and impurity removal) and glazing with long term filling. only use 80 to 100 ppi foam with it for glazing


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Divine said:


> YELLOW - HEAVY SWIRLING
> GREEN - AVERAGE SWIRLING - MENZ 3.02 AND LIME PRIME WORK WELL
> BLACK - FINISHING POLISHES
> 
> Job done


Pretty much right but I use white hex logic and a gold LC pad with 85rd all the time. 
Just because the defects are gone doesnt mean its time to stop polishing and apply a sealant. 
Plenty more steps yet to go after that. glazing up to seven times with 4 different products. 
It takes time to break down the abrasives with a 100 ppi but my god is it worth it.


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

Dream Machines said:


> Pretty much right but I use white hex logic and a gold LC pad with 85rd all the time.
> Just because the defects are gone doesnt mean its time to stop polishing and apply a sealant.
> Plenty more steps yet to go after that. *glazing up to seven times* with 4 different products.
> It takes time to break down the abrasives with a 100 ppi but my god is it worth it.


Up to 7 times??? This is for the show use or?

I`m also interested in buying hex pad`s, since I`m not from UK i don`t know if I can participate in group buy?

Newbie question :wave: : How much pads should I buy (let`s presume one car a week), I`don`t mean different pads, butt the same (green 2x, white 1x...). Can one pad be used as for PO85 3.02 as for Final finish? Or does it have to be properly washed and cleaned first- since the first has a heavier cut then the last mentioned Menz.


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dream Machines said:


> Hello Ben
> 
> Orange Hex Logic is European foam. can create more heat, leave marring and takes ages to dry once washed. work great but can be grabby and burn with rotary
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply...i have just bought green, white and black pads and the same in spot pads + a orange spot pad. 
My original plan was to rectify a few stone chips/small blemishes and wet sand out with 2500/3000 grit paper and then pull these back with the orange spot pad. Then the correction for the swirls etc will be 203s using hex green, then go over the car once more using 85re on a white hex pad and finally apply the amigo using a black finishing pad.i will then apply Blackfire AFPP by hand. Does this seem a good combination or would you advise a different combo or even add a stage to acheive a better final finish?
Thanks again,
Ben.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I keep it simple.

For rotary:
Wool 
Orange Hex Logic
White Hex Logic 

For DA:
Blue Hex Logic
Black Hex Logic


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

MajorB said:


> Up to 7 times??? This is for the show use or?


Shows and maximum colour, depth and clarity. different combinations of products depending on requirement
not always necessary but what I love to do on reds


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

ben330 said:


> Thankyou for your reply...i have just bought green, white and black pads and the same in spot pads + a orange spot pad.
> My original plan was to rectify a few stone chips/small blemishes and wet sand out with 2500/3000 grit paper and then pull these back with the orange spot pad. Then the correction for the swirls etc will be 203s using hex green, then go over the car once more using 85re on a white hex pad and finally apply the amigo using a black finishing pad.i will then apply Blackfire AFPP by hand. Does this seem a good combination or would you advise a different combo or even add a stage to acheive a better final finish?
> Thanks again,
> Ben.


depends which type of white pad you got
white euro pad is a polishing pad whereas white american is ultra fine finishing (softer than all the rest)

if your white is american foam, use black with 85RE and then white with Amigo
if euro white, use white 85 then black american (there is no black in euro)

here's a reference for you

Euro pad grades
http://www.buffandshine.com/center-ring-euro-prepolymer-foam-pads-p-342-l-en.html

American pad grades
http://www.buffandshine.com/center-ring-reticulated-polyester-foam-pads-p-348-l-en.html


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Are the Yellow and Green Hex pads Euro's or Americans???


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

How many cars can one pad withstand ? 

I`m asking before I make my order - you all say that the green one is the most used , should I buy at least 2?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Widow said:


> Are the Yellow and Green Hex pads Euro's or Americans???


Nobody?


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

The pad that they sell at shinerama, are they US or euro?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

There is a yellow euro and a yellow american
green is american. there is a white euro medium polishing pad and an american white 90ppi finishing pad. 

and to answer your question, Shinearama are selling Hex Logic Euro foam pads mostly with just the black pad being the american foam


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

From waht I can see Shinearma sells the following Hel logic pads.
Orange closed cell
Green Open cell
White Closed cell
Black Closed cell.
Gordon.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

*According to Chemical Guys USA *(I contacted Dee) specifications the Orange pad has an open cell structure. Actually all the cutting pads (Yellow/Orange/Green) have an open cell structure and all the polishing/finishing pads (White/Blue/Black/Red) have a closed cell structure.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I would certainly ask Dee to double check this one, as all mine are definitely closed. And next doors shelves are full of them also. But the yellow and green are open. possibly different state side but not the one on sale here.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I will put my pads under the microscope next week.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

from what i've been told. 

the Orange, White and Black are closed cell pads.

the Yellow, Green, Blue and Red are open Cell pads.

this is as much as i know, and will pbviously double check with the pads we stock, but my source seems to know what he's talking about


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

no wonder why I am so confused!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha. Somebody contacted Chemical Guys USA about this issue and opened a topic about it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195481

Tbh. Orange seems to me as a closed cell structure and Yellow and Green as an open cell structure.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Black Widow said:


> Tbh. Orange seems to me as a closed cell structure and Yellow and Green as an open cell structure.





> the Orange, White and Black are closed cell pads.
> 
> the Yellow, Green, Blue and Red are open Cell pads.


you can check by how the pads feel

white orange and black feel alot smoother and compress differently to the others.

at the end of the day though, i'm happy with the pads wether they're closed or open celled or not.

they correct the paint, and correct it well


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

You are absolutely right but a little background information is always interesting.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Widow said:


> *According to Chemical Guys USA *(I contacted Dee) specifications the Orange pad has an open cell structure. Actually all the cutting pads (Yellow/Orange/Green) have an open cell structure and all the polishing/finishing pads (White/Blue/Black/Red) have a closed cell structure.





caledonia said:


> I would certainly ask Dee to double check this one, as all mine are definitely closed. And next doors shelves are full of them also. But the yellow and green are open. possibly different state side but not the one on sale here.





Black Widow said:


> I will put my pads under the microscope next week.





Jordan said:


> from what i've been told.
> 
> the Orange, White and Black are closed cell pads.
> 
> ...





Jordan said:


> you can check by how the pads feel
> 
> white orange and black feel alot smoother and compress differently to the others.
> 
> ...


I checked my pads by pressing them to my lips and blow some air through them. This was very easy by some pads and noticable harder by some others.
This are the results:

Yellow ==> Open Cell
Orange ==> Open Cell
Green ==> Open Cell

White ==> Closed Cell
Blue ==> Open Cell
Black ==> Not checked
Red ==> Not Checked


----------

